# Skyrar, Lord of the Dark Wolves



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been tooling around with Chaos Space Marines for awhile now, and decided to start a few different warbands. One of the main ones that caught my eye was Skyrar's Dark Wolves. I am a big Space Wolf fan, but I like throwing a little salt in the eyes of my fellow Wolf lovers and what better way than chaos space wolves? Sure sure, no real proof they are space wolves, aside from their iconography, being first seen on fenris, and being DARK WOLVES, but you know.

For my main Chaos Lord I wanted to make Skyrar (which from the name of the warband, I would assume is their boss). It was an interesting kitbash I made in about 30 minutes on a whim after driving from the GW I work at to the one that is actually by my house 

Anyway, the paint job was just about as rushed, so meh. I need to repaint him at some point. Tell me what you think.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The phot does make it a little tricky to wrok out the head, or my eyes are going.

Anyway that is an interesting concept and I do like dark feel the mini has. The power blade looks very frosty. I assume you will be using the CSM codex rules for this force?


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah. I use the CSM codex, and in normal games use Skyrar as a Chaos Lord with a Daemonweapon and plasma pistol. Mark of Khorne. Though the army itself is Khorne/Slaanesh (Complain all you want... they are space wolves - Kill all Day... PARTY ALL NIGHT!)


----------

